# Swingarm change



## Creedswolverine (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a 2001 Yamaha Wolverine and I was wondering if I can put a different swingarm on it off another Yamaha that is longer so it will give it a extender swingarm so I can run bigger tires. I have a 4 inch lift on it right now but I can only fit 27 inch tires. I have a gear reduction in it and the motor is by far factory. I no I will have to change the drive shaft also to fit the length. But I was wondering if anyone has done this on a wolvey befor are no someone that builds extended swingarms. Please I am wanting to try this out. Thanks Reed


----------

